# Can anyone help an uneducated person out?



## Kjbaker (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi all,
New to your community,
We found a budgie in our shed this afternoon who was bailed up by our cat and dog. 
Seems all well so far. But dont know much about budgies, can anyone explain the crec? 
Is the brown normal. Sorry for the silly question. . Does that mean its a female? 
we have budgie seed any thing else we should be feeding it while we try and find its owner. 
Any knowledge would be wonderful.








Have posted it on our local lost and found pet site, but would love to know something about this very lucky bird.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The bird is a beautiful little lady, she appears to be clean and in good shape so she probably has not been out for too long, however she does have a condition known as hyperkeratosis of her cere. This is an excess growth of tissue on the cere, it is not dangerous unless it obstructs the nares (nostrils) and prevents her from breathing normally. An avian vet could easily remove the tissue, as it is actually just built up skin cells. For feeding start with good quality seed mix along with some veggies like kale or romaine lettuce, as just an all seed diet can lead to vitamin deficiencies over time, if she is not used to eating veggies she may not eat them at first, you could also add pellets made for budgies to the diet but again she may not eat them if she was not eating them in her former home. Does she appear to be at all tame?
She is very lucky to be rescued by you, someone is surely missing her. Will you keep her if the owner is not found?


----------



## Kjbaker (Apr 21, 2021)

Cody said:


> The bird is a beautiful little lady, she appears to be clean and in good shape so she probably has not been out for too long, however she does have a condition known as hyperkeratosis of her cere. This is an excess growth of tissue on the cere, it is not dangerous unless it obstructs the nares (nostrils) and prevents her from breathing normally. An avian vet could easily remove the tissue, as it is actually just built up skin cells. For feeding start with good quality seed mix along with some veggies like kale or romaine lettuce, as just an all seed diet can lead to vitamin deficiencies over time, if she is not used to eating veggies she may not eat them at first, you could also add pellets made for budgies to the diet but again she may not eat them if she was not eating them in her former home. Does she appear to be at all tame?
> She is very lucky to be rescued by you, someone is surely missing her. Will you keep her if the owner is not found?


Thank you so much for your quick reply and very knowledgeable info. 
I will add some veggies and see how she goes. 

Yes i believe she is tame as she didnt seem too phased when we were setting up her cage and being held. No biting etc. 

I have 2 daughters, who actually found her and they would love to keep her if her owner can not be located. Just need to convince the husband.

I have had one person say they think its her bird, but i can not see the similarities. . This is her bird she lost a week ago.






but we will see what comes about!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Not the same bird, this bird is a male and not even the same color of blue, the bird you found has beautiful big throat
spots, this bird does not have them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

for rescuing this darling little girl. 

She is definitely not the same bird as in the picture of the one who posted a picture of her bird.

Cody has provided you with excellent advice.

If you end up keeping her, *p*lease take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Resource Directory*
*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------

